

Do Us a Favor and Read About This Social Start-up Called Favo.rs - gaspland
http://allthingsd.com/20110610/do-us-a-favor-and-read-about-this-social-start-up-called-favo-rs/

======
dbaugh
People tend only do things like this for people they actually know and not for
acquaintances on the 5th or 6th degree of separation. Seriously, this isn't a
startup. Its not a business. Its a potentially nifty tool that nobody is going
to pay for.

